#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-08
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-09
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> evening , again! ;D
<locodir-user> boa noite
<locodir-user> alguém me pode ajudar: 1) tenho uma wacom pen touch e o cursor não consegue chegar completamente aos limites esquerdo e direito do ecrã...
<BUGabundo> o offset do X deve estar mal
<BUGabundo> ha um fixeiro qq q se configura
<BUGabundo> mas n sei kal
<BUGabundo> tenta no #ubuntu-x
<locodir-user> thanks
<locodir-user> e já agora: instalei o chrome e este pede-me para fazer o "unlock keyring" sempre que o inicio. alguma sugestão?
<BUGabundo> ja te dei no outro dia
<BUGabundo> usar o chromium
<BUGabundo> e se continuar a acontecer, ver se a pass do keychain está bem
<BUGabundo> e se o tens desblokeado
<BUGabundo> se persistir abrir um bug no LP e upstream
<locodir-user> ok, sorry. já testei o chromium e o problema persiste. vou mesmo ter de abrir um bug
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-10
<BUGabundo> evening friends of the Dark
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-11
<BUGabundo> wuzzzuppp ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-12
<BUGabundo> howdy ppl that one day could make me very happy....
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-13
<nuno_nunes> ola
<skorzen_> gouki, andas por aí?
<skorzen_> Confesso que ando meio burrinho, mas a Caixa Directa Online está operacional?
<gouki> skorzen, ando sim senhor! :D
<skorzen_> ;-)
<gouki> Não sei nada em relação à CDO. Não estou a trabalhar. Mas se "tem estado" operacional, sim, tem estado.
<skorzen_> Então o site que costumava usar não bule.
<gouki> https://www.cgd.pt/Pages/Default.aspx
<gouki> Tens que colocar agora o # do Contrato no canto superior direito.
<skorzen_> Shee, sou mesmo pato. :-)
<skorzen_> Deixa lá tentar.
<gouki> Agora com SSL EV em todo o site :P \o/
<skorzen_> gouki, é isso! Já bule, preciso de um oftalmologista. Know one? :-P
<skorzen_> Como estás, btw?
<gouki> Heheh! Tudo em ordem. Tenho estado na G. Vou estar lá as próximas 2 semanas.
<gouki> Começas a bulir Terça-Feira, né?
<skorzen_> gouki, sim? A fazer?
<skorzen_> Sim, volto terça.
<gouki> A dar o Fundamentos e Administração.
<gouki> Então na Terça-Feira já nos encontramos para meter a conversa em dia. :P
<skorzen_> Ah, já vi o teu plano! :-)
<gouki> Indeed :P
<skorzen_> Pescam algo?
<gouki> LOLOL! É "sensível" demais para falar em canal aberto! mmwuhaa!!
<skorzen_> Sure it is.
<gouki> Bem, eu vou comer qualquer coisa para bazar para o bules.
<gouki> Até logo, ou então mais tardar Terça-Feira de manhã :P
<skorzen_> Yup.
<skorzen_> See ya, mate.
<gouki> Take care!
<BUGabundo> evening friends
<skorzen> Buenas.
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-14
<BUGabundo> good afternoon folks
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<bruno> #symfony
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-06
<astroo-> alguem conhece 1 server gratis de cloud ou vps?
<astroo-> desculpem o offtopic mas e para o bem do linux
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-07
<astroo-> Firefox 23 lands with a new logo and mixed content blocking  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/firefox-23-lands-with-a-new-logo-and-mixed-content-blocking/
<astroo-> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/08/how-do-you-stop-https-defeating-breach-attacks-let-us-count-the-ways/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-09
<astroo-> Canonical drops Ubuntu Edge price to $695 for rest of crowdfunding campaign    http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/08/canonical-drops-ubuntu-edge-price-to-695-for-rest-of-campaign/
<astroo-_r> ciao pessoal
<pdro> Olá !
<pdro> Não consigo fazer com que a pen fosse lida no computador e nem o som dá . Antes de estar instalado o ubuntu tive aqui umas coisas escritas que não estavam a dar nisto .
<pdro> QUe nâo conseguem dar !*
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-10
<astroo-> Don’t worry, NSA says—we only “touch” 1.6% of daily global Internet traffic  http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/dont-worry-nsa-sayswe-only-touch-1-6-of-daily-global-internet-traffic/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pedro_one> Olá !
<pedro_one> Como faço para ter dois canais em simultâneo ?
<tfrPT> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-11
<astroo-> Ubuntu Edge crowdfunding campaign 'doomed to fail'  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mobile-phones/10233040/Ubuntu-Edge-crowdfunding-campaign-doomed-to-fail.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pdro> Olá !
<pdro> Alguém aqui sabe - me dizer se há o ubuntu - pt offtopic ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> India opens up to operating system Ubuntu  http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/hardware/india-opens-up-to-operating-system-ubuntu/articleshow/39682855.cms
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Pitbull_R> Boa noite. Está alguém?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<Pitbull_R> Boas...Estava aqui com umas dúvidas mas já estou a obter resposta no #ubuntu
<astroo-> existe o #ubuntu-br
<Pitbull_R> Ya... Fiquei pendurado no ubuntu. O tipo que me estava a responder pirou-se
<astroo-> es portuga?
<Pitbull_R> Yup!
<Pitbull_R> Deduzo que tu tb :)
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-03
<astroo-> o irc em portugues continua a morrer rapidamente este ano
<astroo-> deve haver 1/10 das conversas em relaçao ha 1 ano atras
<astroo-> no fim do ano podem "desligar" se nao houver mudança
<astroo-> a estupidez humana nao tem limite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia alguem pode me ajudar
<lusitan> sagat: qual é a questão?
<lusitan> "Perguntem (não peçam para perguntar) e sejam pacientes"
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<webber_> oi
<webber_> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<BlackFlag> Boa noite!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe de algum editor de vídeo que tenha opção de inserir legenda?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-09
<locodir-user> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-10
<astroo-> Study Highlights Serious Security Threat to Many Internet Users  https://ucrtoday.ucr.edu/39030
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-08
<netherworld> gsilvapt: ola! Desapareceste! :)
<gsilvapt> astroo-, por aí?
<astroo-> sempre
<gsilvapt> tudo em ordem?
<gsilvapt> Preciso de um favor. Andou por aqui um dude com o nick netherworld que ofereceu máquinas ssh ao pessoal. Por acaso não sabes o outro nick que ele usa?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> nao sei
<gsilvapt> Um tal de Netherworld
<gsilvapt> Aqui sempre apareceu como Netherworld...
<astroo-> nao recordo desse nick
<astroo-> esta registado?
<gsilvapt> Do que procurei, não
<astroo-> pois e isso
<astroo-> ele e portuga?
<gsilvapt> sim
<astroo-> nao recordo nada desse nick
<gsilvapt> Ele tem um projeto de isp. Tinha umas Vms para o pessoal testar e deu-me uma
<astroo-> se calhar vem de dia e eu como vampiro estou zzzzzzz   piada...
<astroo-> nao o cnheço
<gsilvapt> queria usá-la mas não sei onde pus os dados de acesso
<astroo-> sabes do meu projeto
<astroo-> ?
<gsilvapt> Das notícias,s im
<gsilvapt> s/s im/sim
<astroo-> https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/  ok obrigado
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-13
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-08-10
<alchimista> alguém on?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vamos ver se e desta que o meu projeto avança de vez
<astroo-> a wikipedia ja anda desesperada por ajuda
